# New service we did today



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are some pictures of a new service we did this morning. The building is a fire company that is over 100years old. The walls are brick almost 2ft thick. We core-drilled a 3" hole and ran our 2.5" pipe from the Lb to the back of the disconnect. From the disconnect we ran 2.5" PVC through the truck-room to a core-drilled hole in the floor where we will re-feed the existing 3-phase safety switch with single phase and leave the existing single phase panel but delete the 3-phase panel.

Here is the new meter. I wish I could have fed through the back of the meter-base but the disconnect would have been in the corner. Im ready to take the abuse on the SEU riser:whistling2:











Here is the disconnect all mounted with the line side terminated.










Here is the pipe we ran out of the disconnect to feed the panels, mounted with strut.










And last a shot of the pipe running down the wall in the truck-room.











I will get more pictures when we go back to install the sub-feed and finish up the job.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Im ready to take the abuse on the SEU riser:whistling2:


Good man, using service cable for a service.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job :thumbsup:

But why not use PVC for the riser instead of the SEU??

Bob Badger has a piece he took off his house :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Nice job :thumbsup:
> 
> But why not use PVC for the riser instead of the SEU??
> 
> Bob Badger has a piece he took off his house :whistling2:


It was new GRC


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> It was new GRC


Even better for a riser.. we all know how firemen like to party


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electro916 said:


>



352.30(A) :001_huh:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 352.30(A) :001_huh:


 My exact thought.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> My exact thought.


'
Well its 2.5" pipe supported within 3' from the box and supported every 5'.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm confused. Why would you use that ugly LB and you didn't even need it?. There's plent of room inside for a back to back. Heck, you're piping inside too, why not have the inside pipe meet the back to back installation?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm confused. Why would you use that ugly LB and you didn't even need it?. There's plent of room inside for a back to back. Heck, you're piping inside too, why not have the inside pipe meet the back to back installation?



Back to back would have put the disconnect right in a corner, and If I moved the meter to match the disconnect it would be within 3' of the window.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Back to back would have put the disconnect right in a corner, and If I moved the meter to match the disconnect it would be within 3' of the window.


 

The 3' within the window do not apply to those conductors.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The 3' within the window do not apply to those conductors.



The service entrance riser would be in violation within 3' of the window.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electro916 said:


> The service entrance riser would be in violation within 3' of the window.


 
230.9 (a) applies to open conductor cable, 

not sheathed service cable.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 230.9 (a) applies to open conductor cable,
> 
> not sheathed service cable.


But when its a violation of your POCO requirements your hands are tied.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electro916 said:


> But when its a violation of your POCO requirements your hands are tied.


 

You know it's true.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You know it's true.



The POCO re-located this service and when their line guys come out to string new triplex and hook up, if they saw the cable within 3' of that widow they would report me, the inspector and not even hook up.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks nice. I've never used seu as a riser or done that much pvc above ground but what the heck, looks good.
:thumbsup:


----------



## VersaJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

I think it looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the idea of putting the disco in a more accessible area than right up against the wall inside in the corner. Nice job.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electro916 said:


> The POCO re-located this service and when their line guys come out to string new triplex and hook up, if they saw the cable within 3' of that widow they would report me, the inspector and not even hook up.


What PoCo is that? That's not a requirement that I know of.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> What PoCo is that? That's not a requirement that I know of.



PP&L.....If I stop by the shop today I will find the paper they gave me with those requirements and I will upload it.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Is that a still a fire station? What size is that SE?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Is that a still a fire station? What size is that SE?


 
He's not building a true 200, that's for sure. It looks like 4/0 4/0 2/0 SE


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I like the idea of putting the disco in a more accessible area than right up against the wall inside in the corner. Nice job.


 

So you make your customers and everybody else look at an ugly servie from here on out, in trade for having a slightly better place to stand inside?? That's kinda selfish don't you think? It looks bad for no reason IMO. It didn't need that oversized monstrosity of a fitting.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Paint the LB, meter socket and SE the same color as the building and they will all but disappear.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

It looks fine to me. I dont usually use seu unless I have to but it looks good.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

not a fan of seu


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> He's not building a true 200, that's for sure. It looks like 4/0 4/0 2/0 SE


That's where I was going.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electro916 said:


> '
> Well its 2.5" pipe supported within 3' from the box and supported every 5'.


 Well it looks to be further than that in the picture to me, but it sounds like you have it covered. My bad.:blush:


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

electro916 said:


> The POCO re-located this service and when their line guys come out to string new triplex and hook up, if they saw the cable within 3' of that widow they would report me, the inspector and not even hook up.


 So your code says you can't mount a new service within 3 ft of a WIDOW? 

Sorry! I just read that and it made me laugh.:laughing:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks good! But why not use EMT inside?

Also see the torque wrench sitting on the window sill. Good that you torque the lugs properly, a lot of guys do not.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Electric Al said:


> So your code says you can't mount a new service within 3 ft of a WIDOW?
> 
> Sorry! I just read that and it made me laugh.:laughing:



Yea I don't agree with it either, but that what our POCO wants and thats what they get. I try not to piss them off too much, because when they red-tag an unsafe service or re-feed underground services to new locations because they lost a phase due to bad insulation on wires installed 30yrs ago, they call us or reccomend us to the customer.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Looks good! But why not use EMT inside?
> 
> Also see the torque wrench sitting on the window sill. Good that you torque the lugs properly, a lot of guys do not.



The main reason for the PVC is they do truck wash-downs inside the garage and I decided to use PVC because of this. 

The main reason for the torque wrench is one of my guys likes to over-torque meter bases and break the plastic insulators.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> ........Good that you torque the lugs properly, a lot of guys do not.


Truth is, a lot of guys have never even laid their hands on a torque wrench, let alone used one as an electrician.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> He's not building a true 200, that's for sure. It looks like 4/0 4/0 2/0 SE


This was the first thing I thought. :whistling2:

As long as it is Sch80 I like the PVC, especially for the reason stated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

It would technically be a 180 amp service that can be protected at 200 amps.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Why did you run it inside?

Why not a 3R meter/disc unit?


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks good electro:thumbsup: You are not required to protect the seu 3' out the meter pan?
You could of used a lb or trough on the inside....then pipe to the Switch.
Would that of worked?


----------

